# Scratch Building a QCTP (Quick Change Tool Post) for my Myford ML7



## BenPeake (Jul 17, 2010)

My Myford ML7 came with the original tool post, which up until now I have tolerated. It holds only one tool and it is very time consuming to set up a new tool at center height. So I decided to build a quick change tool post from some plans I found on the net somewhere. I've found it difficult to get exactly what I wanted in terms of raw material, so I have settled for some chunks of steel which really do not resemble at all the final shape which they shall take, however, I believe it will be a worthwhile project as a learning exercise (I have never milled before) and also as the final product will be of great value to me as a tool. Here are some pictures of my progress.





































My helper!































That's all for now will post some more when it is done!


----------



## IronHorse (Jul 17, 2010)

Looking good, that's on my project list to.


----------



## SAM in LA (Jul 18, 2010)

Ben,

Looking good. I was holding my breath when you were holding the round stock in your 4 jaw. The setup look kind of shaky, but must have been OK since you ended up with a square sided block of steel.

Be careful,

SAM


----------



## BenPeake (Jul 18, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> Ben,
> 
> Looking good. I was holding my breath when you were holding the round stock in your 4 jaw. The setup look kind of shaky, but must have been OK since you ended up with a square sided block of steel.
> 
> ...



Hi Sam,

It seemed to work well enough, but it took a long time to remove that material as I was making small cuts at slow revs. I'm also making a QCTP for a friend and I have to cut his from a similar block, but I decided to use his band saw to remove the extra, so you needn't worry about my shaky setup next time.

Here are some more pics of my progress.































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow, you really got with it there, Ben!
Will be keeping an eye on this one.

Dean


----------



## BenPeake (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry People,

I actually finished this ages ago and have been using it ever since, but I misplaced the pictures that I took during the process. I've found them now so you can see the rest of the build. My apologies!





Setup for cutting the female dovetails.





The blanks all lined up. Unfortunately I could not cut the dovetails from one piece and just slice it up as I use my lathe for milling and it's travel is too small for this to be possible. But I got it done!





It Fits!





The fastener with lever attached by means of a thread.





Eccentric with the lever attached by means of a thread and a bit of solder.





My tangential tool holder.





Boring Bar.





Smooth finish.





Dremel mount.





Dremel in other position.





Spherical cutter.





Spare dovetail blanks. These will probably be used to make a vertical and horizontal spindle for drilling/gear cutting from the tool post and more fun tools when the desire arises.

Thanks for looking and I hope there is something useful for you here.


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 29, 2010)

Ben,

Good looking tooling.

I bet you made a mountain of swarf.

I need to make a Dremel holder like yours.

Thanks for the idea.

SAM


----------

